# Nissan owned by Ford/Mercury?



## H2J (Aug 6, 2002)

Someone told me that Nissan was owned by Ford/Mercury... Does anyone know if they are or not?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

From what I know, not in the least.

Nissan is pretty independant, owning Infiniti. I'm not sure of any major connections besides with Renault who owns(?) somewhere around 38% of Nissan due to a much needed bailout in 1999. But Nissan is still just Nissan.

But don't quote me.  *hugs his copy of "Turnaround: How Carlos Chosn rescued Nissan"*


----------



## manic_mechanic (May 31, 2003)

That person was probably thinkin of mazda. They are controlled by ford.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Don't feel bad*

My father In-law is a Ford retiree, and thinks Ford owns Nissan too, Hes a wise man, but does'nt always get his facts straight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

ok - here it is - ford owns jaguar , mazda , land rover , volvo , astin martin , lincoln ,mercury . . . check it for yourself at their website... http://ford.com/en/default.htm


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I own nissan...........cmon I really do.............ok I dont Im lying.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

no the only liason between ford and nissan was when they co produced the quest/villager


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *no the only liason between ford and nissan was when they co produced the quest/villager *


and I think even that is coming to an end with the new Quest.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *and I think even that is coming to an end with the new Quest. *


yeah, the new quest is entirely nissan, and mercury is slowly vanishing from existance anyhow.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Nope, Nissan is majority owned ( I believe it's majority) by Renault, according to an article I read by C & D a few years ago. Nissan hit some financial hard times in the late 90's, and needed some big bailout cash. There were Ford talks, and VW talks, but Renault ended up stepping in and replacing some of the management. Remember how dull Nissan was about 5 years ago? Now they're back and they're BAD again. Oh, here's the article...

Tech Focus: Nissan Gets Frenched
January 2003


We love almost all things French—food, wine, clothes, and Catherine Deneuve—but their cars have been about as successful in the U.S. as berets. Unless—and this is weird—they're made by the Japanese. How else can we explain the recent resurgence of Nissan (and Infiniti, its luxury division), as demonstrated by its placing two cars on our 10Best list? In 1991, Nissan—awash in debt and dethroned by Honda as Japan's No. 2 automaker—was on the canvas and taking a nine count. Then, in a cinematic nick-of-time, Renault came to the rescue; it bought 37 percent of the company and put its own man, Carlos Ghosn, in charge. Known as Le Cost Cutter, Ghosn muscled suppliers, slashed expenditures, and invested billions in new-product development. Voilà! Four years later, Nissan is back. It plans on introducing 10 new vehicles in the U.S. over the next 18 months and boosting its global sales by a million vehicles over the next three years. Maybe the French should take over Ford.

—Fred M.H. Gregory







Copyright© 2003 Hachette Filipacchi Media, U.S., Inc.
Contact Us | Revised Privacy Policy | Terms & Conditions
How to Advertise | Subscribe and Subscription Services


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Winterz said:


> *
> 
> 
> Maybe the French should take over Ford.
> ...



loooooooooooooooool


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I forget the name, but I read an article about a Chinese Auto Company that was bought up by Nissan about a year ago. Over the next... well 4 years now Nissan is supposed to invest a Billion Dollars in making work trucks, school buses, city buses, and all types of commercial vehicles in China through this company.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

And not one of those will be for export. China has over ONE BILLION people...what a market!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I thought it was Fiat that bailed Nissan out? or are they owned by Renault? Or maybe the other way around?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

fun fact: The Co. was jointly established on December 26, 1933 as Jidosha Seizo Co., (Ltd. President Yoshisuke Aikawa) and Nihon Sangyo Co. and Tobata Imono Co. On June 1, 1934 Nihon Sangyo (Nissan) became the companies sole owner and changed the companies name to Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. He now spends his time drifting the wangan and hollerin at the hotties in his V-specII on dubs.

Nissan’s net automotive debt has been totally wiped out with 8.6 billion yen cash positive at the end of fiscal year 2002.

I believe this is what UofL sentra is talking about...

Nissan is seriously committed to the business in China, one of world’s most rapidly developing markets. Through the new company, Dongfeng Motor Company, Nissan plans to launch six locally manufactured models by 2006 and is targeting sales of 550,000 vehicles.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nissan is Nissan for now how long will it last. Not doing so bad considering the world economy.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

blueboost said:


> *fun fact: The Co. was jointly established on December 26, 1933 as Jidosha Seizo Co., (Ltd. President Yoshisuke Aikawa) and Nihon Sangyo Co. and Tobata Imono Co. On June 1, 1934 Nihon Sangyo (Nissan) became the companies sole owner and changed the companies name to Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. He now spends his time drifting the wangan and hollerin at the hotties in his V-specII on dubs.
> . *


Where'd you learn that,Blueboost? I have often wondered about the company's early history (especially anything produced for WWII)-is there a link you can post?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

There is a little bit of the history on Nissan's global pages.

http://www.nissan-global.com/GCC/Japan/History/index-e.html


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks! it was interesting


----------

